# Any Cubers in Iowa?



## BenTheCubeDude (Jan 7, 2020)

I live near Des Moines, and I was wondering if there were any cubers nearby that would be interested in starting a group and maybe eventually organizing a competition. If you look on the WCA website, you can see we are very devoid of competitions. Also we apparently no longer have a delegate in our state. Anyone interested in reviving the community in Iowa?


----------



## Tranman64 (Jan 10, 2020)

I am from Iowa


----------



## gruuby (Jan 10, 2020)

Rip I moved from Iowa


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Jan 10, 2020)

Sadness


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 11, 2020)

yes i am from this place call

I live sOmewhere in Western Australia


loooooooool


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Jan 12, 2020)

@DerpBoiMoon I think we’re in walking distance! I’ll be there in a year!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 12, 2020)

BenTheCubeDude said:


> @DerpBoiMoon I think we’re in walking distance! I’ll be there in a year!


I think i see you already


----------



## gruuby (Jan 12, 2020)

Through the earths core


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 12, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Through the earths core


The core of the yuxin earth, yes, i believe that's true


----------



## gruuby (Jan 12, 2020)

indeed


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Jan 13, 2020)

Yeah I thought I had made it but turns out it was just Nebraska. I’m still on my way. Might change route and dig down.


----------



## jmur001 (Oct 26, 2020)

BenTheCubeDude said:


> I live near Des Moines, and I was wondering if there were any cubers nearby that would be interested in starting a group and maybe eventually organizing a competition. If you look on the WCA website, you can see we are very devoid of competitions. Also we apparently no longer have a delegate in our state. Anyone interested in reviving the community in Iowa?


I'm about 90 minutes north of DesMoines


----------



## Mikel (May 16, 2022)

I sadly had to step down as delegate due to my personal life getting too busy. Honestly, due to the pandemic, I lost interest in cubing anyway. Post-pandemic, my life has gotten even busier now that I have a kid. I want to still be involved in the Iowa cubing community, but I still don't think I can take on being a delegate again. 

I would love if someone were to step up organizing competitions and eventually become a delegate. I still have all my old equipment I'm willing to donate towards any Iowa delegate that would come forward.


----------

